# Look Ma: I can post Apocrapha and Meatballs!



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2006)

Bruce pleaded:


> Please. Rich, can you do something about this nonsense? This is not the only time this happens. The censor can't tell if "objectionable letter combinations" are part of another word?!?



Yes brother. I have fixed it so certain letter combinations are not deleted within a word.

In fact, I elminated the censorship of the word balls altogether. I've never even seen somebody try to use the vulgar variant here and I'd rather moderate by exception than deal with the silliness every time somebody needs a recipe!


----------



## QueenEsther (Dec 4, 2006)

that's great! now I can finally get that rumballs recipe and talk about Civil War balls and dances


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2006)

QueenEsther said:


> that's great! now I can finally get that rumballs recipe and talk about Civil War balls and dances



 or talk about the movie Spaceballs


----------



## bookslover (Dec 4, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Bruce pleaded:
> 
> 
> Yes brother. I have fixed it so certain letter combinations are not deleted within a word.
> ...



Well, let me try a couple, as an experiment:

the science fiction writer Phillip K. Dick
the Scottish theologian John Dick
the Bible writer Michael Wilcocks

Hey! It works. Cool.

By the way: I read John Dick's systematic theology years ago. He actually allows for the possibility (remember, he wrote in the early 19th century) of life on other planets. Not bad for, you know, a Scotsman...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 4, 2006)

Excellent! Rum balls, anyone?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 4, 2006)

P.S. "Apocrapha" is the apocryphal spelling of "apocrypha."


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL...I was wondering what "Apocrapha" and meatballs had in common!

Balls, balls, balls! Yay! It works!!!


----------



## reformedman (Dec 4, 2006)

This is way too much for my young ears. I'm putting white-out on my monitor where this thread location is. You people have dirty minds.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> P.S. "Apocrapha" is the apocryphal spelling of "apocrypha."



Ask Bruce about that one.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 4, 2006)

You guys are crazy....which is good.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 4, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> LOL...I was wondering what "Apocrapha" and meatballs had in common!
> 
> Balls, balls, balls! Yay! It works!!!



A very amusing post - I say it goodnaturedly - from the person who deleted my World's Shortest Joke!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

Uhm...considering that one was refering to a spherical object that children play with or with the major portion of an eye (and used in those connotations) compared to the direct emphasis on a woman's undergarment (which is in poor taste)...yes, there is a difference.


----------

